# Bobcats Summer League Thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/orlando_summer_league_100630.html

This is actually a pretty interesting roster as there are quite a few invitees who have made rosters in the past and might make one next year. I wonder if we signed Sherron Collins to any sort of deal as who knows what will happen with Raymond. I don't think he's really an NBA player, but if lose Raymond then someone is going to get a shot with us.

I just realized that Darius Miles is on the team. I guess he heard about the local skunkweed.




> The Charlotte Bobcats announced today the team’s invitees for its 2010 summer camp held July 1-4 at the RDV Sportsplex in Orlando, Florida. Current Bobcats Alexis Ajinca, Gerald Henderson and Derrick Brown headline a group that also includes six collegiate standouts not selected in the 2010 NBA Draft.
> 
> The Bobcats will compete in the 2010 AirTran Airways Pro Summer League from July 5-9. The 20-game event will include the Orlando Magic, New Jersey Nets, Philadelphia 76ers, Indiana Pacers, Oklahoma City Thunder, Utah Jazz and the 2010 Eastern Conference Champion Boston Celtics. Charlotte assistant coach Dave Hanners will serve as Head Coach during the team’s five games.
> 
> ...


----------

